# AT tires



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to know what brands of tires people have had good luck with. I would be putting them on a jeep cherokee. I've been looking at the hercules terra trac ATs. I do alot of hunting in snow and some mud.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bf goodrich ta's or wranglers


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Nokian Vatiiva AT's

Have had them on my 08 Tundra Crew Max since last fall and really really like them in the snow and mud. They're not very loud on the hwy either.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't have a wide range of experience with AT tires, but I have had Pro Comp All Terrains on my F150 for about 3 years and like them.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll second the bf goodrich at's. I have tried many others on my personal truck and work trucks (a lot of off road travel) and they are still my favorite.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

i have bfg ATs on my land rover. fantastic on mud and in the snow.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Dick Cepek FC-2's. I have 31 inch tires on my tacoma and they are doing pretty well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

As you see, you will get a million different answers. I love the Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S's that I put on my pickup a few years ago. They grip the ice well, dig right through the snow, and do pretty well in mud. They are also pretty quiet on the road. Your best bet is to go onto www.tirerack.com and browse through the AT tires there. They have tons of reviews and ratings for a majority of the tires on todays market.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

#1 BFG ATs
#2 Wrangler ATs
#3 Destination ATs
#4 Geolander ATs

Absolutely not Pro Comp ATs.

I have ran all of the above on various vehicles. They all have plus/minus. I LOVED the BFGs, the others were very decent, but no BFG IMHO. Pro Comps are great for towing as the compouns it crazy hard, but they are hellish on any ice or moss on the boat ramp. The others may not were quite as well long term, but have a great mix of longevity and on/off road traction in all conditions.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Honestly, for quality the bfgs, but hurcules aren't much worse and are much cheaper. I'd go with pry the hercules terra tracs or even mud kings.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

No matter which you choose...ROTATE THEM every oil change or two.
I've seen too many ruined when they were ignored.

By the way, I'm running the BFG AT and I am impressed so far(25,000 miles and counting).


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nitto Terra Grapplers are my got to all terrain tire


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ran BFG AT's for years on the 1979 CJ 7 Got close to 80,000 on them be for I replaced them with the same thing, had 60,000 when sold.
On the 85 CJ I went with Cooper ATs and have close to 90,00 on them.

 Al


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the Coopers. We run Discoverer ATRs on our work vehicles (3/4 ton chevys) and always get more than 65000 on them before replacing. They are great on snow and mud and ok on ice, pretty quiet on the highway too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ive had damn near every tire you guys named... Discover ATR's blow, good highway tire.. yet still loud, BFG's wear faster then a deer dragging behind your truck, Nitto's and Cepecks are loud.

Best... AT I have found is the Nokian Vativa At's,

Best snow, ice mud tire I have found is the Nokian Vativa MT. Every one of my buddies that has rode in my trucks either the ones with At's or my truck with the MT's has become a believer!

They are damn good tires, the MT's won't last real long on a high HP truck that pulls alot, but no MT is going to. As far as the At's they are also going to wear quicker then some of the others named, but you won't beat them on snow and ice.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

vtrons said:


> No matter which you choose...ROTATE THEM every oil change or two.
> I've seen too many ruined when they were ignored.
> 
> By the way, I'm running the BFG AT and I am impressed so far(25,000 miles and counting).


I rotated my bf goodfornothings and they still lost their tread at 20,000 miles. By lost their tread I mean the tread came off the tire and scratched the hell out my pickup. I wouldn't put them on a ford escort.


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

I have wranglers on my truck and they are great for getting me where i want to go in the best or worst conditions. They are a little noisy at high speed, but they have held up very well for me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TK33 said:


> vtrons said:
> 
> 
> > No matter which you choose...ROTATE THEM every oil change or two.
> ...


How about on your tempo?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > vtrons said:
> ...


It is a topaz :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TK33 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > TK33 said:
> ...


Dang I swear I counted 4 doors! :lol:


----------

